# Slender Man Finished



## SnnBbbl (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks fantastic! The b&w photo is pretty darn creepy. Good job! =D


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Very cool.

I did a Slender costume for my son last year. I made arm extensions for him as well. That definitely added to the creep factor.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I wanted to go all out and do arm extensions and stilts, but he wont go for it. He wants to keep it simple. Maybe I'll do one just for me next year and go all out.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Be careful your costumes don't just become torture devices for the one wearing it! (Like some of mine did!)


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Be careful your costumes don't just become torture devices for the one wearing it! (Like some of mine did!)


He says it's a little stuffy and hard to see, but we are looking at alternative masks that might work and give better vision. I love the stilt/walker suits. That's what I had in mind for this If I ever do a version for myself. He is too uncoordinated and goofy for stilts. lol.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## DeathSilex (Oct 14, 2013)

Solidly Spooky


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Since we first made this I altered the mask by gluing a plastic "Blank" white mask to the inside, then cutting out the eyes. I then glued thinner material over the eye holes from the inside and visibility was greatly improved. The face itself looks better this way because the material conforms to the plastic mask very well, but the eyes are more visible now. Still looks good though. I'll post more pics after Halloween.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Great job! Love all the pics. It's be funny if you did one with the little bro photo bombing!


----------



## Larry Talbot (Nov 3, 2012)

looks pretty cool. I have an acquaintance that worked on a slenderman series on youtube.


----------

